# OMG!!! I'm in total shock....



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi,

Well I can't believe it. I did a test this morning as my AF was scanty and early and I've got a  

Whilst I was doing it I thought, this is a waste of time, but then the 2nd line showed up right away and really dark!
My BF has just started a new job and had left for work already so i couldn't tell him (dont wanna put him off his work!) so i burst into tears, sat in the bathroom for a while shaking, then got dressed and drove up to my parents, and showed them the test!!!  I am so so shocked and scared, really worried it will all go wrong, esp as had an early m/c and ectopic last year    Got a bit of cramping today, hope that's normal, will ring Dr later as i think they will want to keep an eye on me cos of last time!

I never thought i would be writing this post!!        

Maybe the clomid gave my sporadic ovulation the boost it needed!  I was thinking of trying IVF as a last ditch attempt.

I hope it does give you all hope.
Jo xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

OMG !!!!!!!!!        I am sooooo pleased for you!!!!!!  Its lovely to see BFP's on here BUT even better when its an oldie (no offence!!!)

Have a happy & Healthy Pregnancy - I wish you ALL the luck in the world!

Sarah


----------



## Beathag (Jul 27, 2005)

WOW!!! Congratulations, That's fantastic news, especially as you've been off Clomid for the past 2 months. that will give a lot of girls on here great hope. Take it easy and let us know how you go. Bxx ps That cramping you had last Tuesday must have been implantation!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Jo.....OMG! I'm so happy for you hun! Bout time, and like Sarah said great that its an oldie! WOO HOO. Take care and keep us posted sweetheart. 

       

Kxxxxxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

wooooooo hoooooooooooooooo FAB 

 on your 

xxx


----------



## charna (Feb 6, 2006)

That is great news you must be thrilled.  It's so positive to hear for the rest of us xxxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Congratulations - you must be over the moon.

       

Jane xxx


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi JO,

We lost our angels at similar times and i often see how you are, i am so pleased to see this post    Huge congrats on your ^bfp^

YOu must be on  

Bekie


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi hun

Got your text this morning....hope you got my reply 

HUGE congratulations !!!​
    

I am sooooo pleased for you....my special buddy and friend 

Am off on hols any minute but will try to log on whilst I'm away...but you know you can text me anytime as I'll have my mobile on me.

Love to you & Nige...

Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

OMG !!!!!!!! 

Jo this is wonderful news!!! I love it even more when an endo girlie gets their BFP - 

HUGE CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!! 

do you think you were trying a bit less hard with being "au netrelle"?

postive and sticky vibes to you 

xxxx


----------



## candykidd (Feb 13, 2006)

Wow thats great news you must be so happy! 

      

Emma xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

AT LAST - a clomid chick 'oldie' with some good news!!!!!!!!!!

      

sending you lots of    for a happy and healthy nine months


S
xx


----------



## Lucy_loud (Dec 28, 2005)

Hi Jo

Fantastic news, congratulations!  Wishing you all the best for the next 9 months.
You must be delighted, well done it's such wonderful news.

Lucy
xxx


----------



## Juniper (Dec 13, 2005)

Wow fantastic


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Awwww bless you all, ive broken down again now after reading all your lovely messages    
I havent done anything all day, just sat at my parents waffling on and feel quite numb - cant wait to tell my BF. He text me earlier, but i couldnt tell him by text!! He is gonna be shocked too!

Minxy - thanks, hope u have a great holiday.
Flower- yep, i def wasnt trying as hard as i was whilst taking clomid. I saw a clairvoyant about 4 weeks ago too, who was so good and she said I should forget about it and get a hobby etc and chill and i would get pg in about 2 years time! So, i did, and to be honest i thought it would never happen now, what with endo and only having one tube and my age (37 soon!) etc.. even IVF seemed a waste of time to me.... so, chilling out must have done the trick!!
I have still been drinking like a fish (naughty!) so thats not stopped it either, luckily - have to give up now though!!
We only got jiggy every other day from cd9 - cd16, i have 27/28 monthly cycle.

It is good to know girlies with all these probs can concieve!!!

Thanks again.  Jo xxxxx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Congratulations,       

what brilliant news, let's hope it is catching.    
Take care over the next few months 
strawbs xxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks for that Jo!
Especially like the drinking confirmation 
and BMS every other day. just goes to show that relaxing and trying to not stress so much can help.

cant wait to hear your DP's response. do let us know!



xxxx


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Congratulations Jo.  I'm so happy for you.  

Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months and beyond

Tx


----------



## Tilda (Aug 11, 2006)

well done Jo,

I am a clomid "newbie" and this gives me lots of hope.

Tilda xx


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

omg!!!

Congratulations!!!

Good luck for the next 9 mnths -you have really given me hope now!

Neave
xx


----------



## lilo (Sep 4, 2006)

Hey well done you! I have been looking at this board for a while now and have been following your posts quite regularly

Congrats!


----------



## SCOUSER (Apr 7, 2006)

Hi Jo,

a BIG CONGRATULATIONS.... you soooo derserve this after all the months you have gone thru but so great to hear it was natural.

Maybe it was a help that you had so much Clomid in your system that it kicked in and put the wheels in motion!

Well done and keep in touch..don't forget us will you

Take care lovely and lotsa luck.

Scouser xxx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Thanks,

It is amazing - i'm hoping you will let me 'lurk about' still here on the boards - i would miss you all too much  

Still in shock               to all.  Jo xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

you must stick around!!! what did your DP say?


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

Congratulations Jo


----------



## Swinz (Jul 31, 2006)

Just wanted to say COngratulations!!


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

My BF hasn't said much! which is bugging me a bit, but then he started a new job on Monday and has had to do exams etc.. so he's been in a bit of state anyway, bless him.  Last night i mentioned it again, he said he's shocked and didnt think it would happen - Me Too!!!!      maybe it won't sink in til we see a scan - going to my GP 2moro. Had really bad headache and dizziness last night, only took paracetamol, which didnt touch it.As im prone to bad heads i will ask if i can take anything else?! although i think not. having to ween myself off my Anti D's now too! lucky i only take a v small dose these days.

Thanks for letting me stay, it would be awful not chatting to you all  

I def think me chilling out really helped!!!!  so all try and relax....        

Love  Jo xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

he's probably in shock!  I think my dh would be the same!!

you look after yourself hun, relax and keep us posted xxxx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi Jo,
How did you relax?    I am sure me stressing about every deatil is one of my problems.  I do have acupuncture, but need something heavy duty I think.  Any tips opn getting that elusive bfp would be great.   
strawbs xxx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Huge congratulations hun

Wishing you a healthy and happy nine months.

Binty


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Thank again,

I went to my GP yesterday and she was so pleased for me, gave me a hug bless her. 
I have an early scan on 28th Sept (will be 7 weeks). She didnt bother doing a test, i assume they think nowadays the home ones are so good. Gave me a few bits of advice re: foods etc.. and that was that. I think the next 3 weeks are gonna go slowly!  I had a hen night last night, managed to be good and only had 2 glasses of wine (doc said be ok) then got very bored of Diet Coke so went home at 11.15pm b4 the club - boring old fart    but, keep getting bit tired anyhow. Had bad head again today so had to take Paramax, which Dr said i could take in moderation.


Another thing she said was that clomid can stay in your system for a few months after you take it, which i was surprised about - but prob why i got pg then  

So, don't give up it does happen (i used to read that and think, yeah but it wont happen to me!!)

Strawbs - We went away for a few days and really chilled and had a laugh. I think i'd given up hope too so didnt expect anything anymore each month.  

Oh yeah, my EDD is 16th May!! a Taurus - dont know much about that starsign. xxx


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi Jo

Just read this post, am sooooooooooo happy for you hun, its nice to see one of the "oldies" get a BFP, its gives us long-termers hope 

Wishing you a happy healthy and exciting pregnancy, you so deserve it.

Take care

Witchie Poo Cat xx


----------



## Beauty (Apr 23, 2006)

Jo, have just logged on and seen your fantastic news!  I am so pleased for you especially as you have been through so much. Do keep in touch and let us know how you are doing!

Lots of love Rosie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lou G (Jun 1, 2005)

Congratulations Jo!

As an ex clomid chick, it's always nice to read these type of BFPs!!

Enjoy,

Lou x x x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Good luck for the scan Jo! Keep us posted 

xxxxx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Thank You Thank You - still getting   when i read all your lovely replies, it means just so much to me.

Especially as i cant really tell anyone im pg yet, just in case, dont wanna jinx it! so great to be able to chat to you all here.

  vibes to everyone. Jo xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

you stick with us hon 

throw us some babydust !!


----------



## Loopy Loo (Dec 5, 2005)

Hi Jo

I am a Taurus - 14th May is my b/day - you lucky thing you are going to have a stubborn mule like me!! 
taurus's are outgoing,confident,chatty and stubborn! 
See you over on the Bun in Oven thread as you are just behind me! i went to GP's today and mine was over the moon too - bless her she kept saying to me "well done" I thought hang on i have not done the hard bit yet!!
also feeling very nervous myself so know how you feel - keep a postive frame of mind!!!
take care,

Louise


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Oh No!! Lou

Nigel, my BF is really stubborn too! hes a capricorn - the other bits sound more like me so should be a good balance hopefully   (I'm a saggi).  I was just reading your profile and noticed you had a break and a hol to mexico - cool! i reckon chilling out really does help - i had given up to be honest and just been away and had a good laugh etc    So maybe thats what happened with you?!

Take care, see you on the other side...    Jo xx


----------



## Loopy Loo (Dec 5, 2005)

Hi Jo

I did 6 rounds of Clomid back to back from nov 05 to april 06 all BFN, I then decided to have 3 months off as i was exhusted with it all really and also could not face making any big decisions. So we blow some savings on a great hols to mexico where i got to drink,eat all not worry, also on hols we decided to ask if we could have another go on clomid as it was working we just were not hitting the target! My Con said yes 3 more months which i had a VERY casual view to and lo and behold here i am !!!
can not recommend having a break enough as i belive it did me the world of good - not to mention my marriage!!

Louise
xxxxx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Yeah, Excellent - I had been drinking like a fish the 2WW!!!!    cut down to 2 or 3 glasses of wine a week now :-(
xx


----------



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

_*OH MY GOD JO - FANTASTIC NEWS!!!!!!!!!! - * _  

I am so thrilled for you. I bet you are still in shock huh?!

We arrived back from gorgeous Italy about 10.30pm Friday night. I haven't logged onto internet until now.
We had a really lovely, relaxing break - just the tonic we both needed! I am not going to get my hopes up about what Lesley said cause just way too scary! I would be in total shock if I got a BFP this month ( AF not due until 28th Sept ). I drank loads on holiday and had lots of nice BMS so we'll just have to wait and see! Imagine if I did get a BFP - would be due about a month after yours!! We would definately need to meet up then hun! I'm a taurus by the way - a great sign to be ha! My AF was a bit funny on holiday and almost got my hopes up last month - came on 31st August but only lasted 2 days, then nothing, then it came back, but very lightly Never have had that before??...... Roll on end of Sept hey!

I AM OFF TO SEE ROBBIE WILLIAMS ON TUESDAY - ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ( Just a tad excited ! - MK Bowl ). If I am pregnant, then my DS/DD would have been to their very 1st concert at just a few weeks following conception ha!

Back to you hun, I really am so happy for you. I am so pleased you found Lesley so good. Please keep in touch,

Take Care and let me know how your 1st scan goes ( OOOHHH just typing those words is so lovely ).

Love Mads xxxxxx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Thanks Mads,

I have really missed 'chatting' to you! So glad you had a great holiday and relaxed - i honestly think that is the secret!  I had been drinking like a fish and having BMS etc... so you never know    By the way, my period was very lite and lasted about 4 days and was a few days early which is why i thought it was a bit odd and tested! I am still in shock (bit worried today as have bleeding, so cant wait for scan!).

Lesley was truly amazing and i won't be at all surprised when your AF doesnt show up on the 28th!!      
Enjoy Robbie tonight - i saw Bon Jovi at the bowl in June- great venue  

Jo xxxx


----------

